# Painting question



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

so i want to paint the valve cover in my 96 200sx.... i bought all the high temp paint and everthing... anyone have any tips/cautions... and did you take it off and paint?


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

I've never done it but i would venture to say that yes. you would remove it before painting. Unless you want like your wires and stuff that color too lol.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah I would take it off.
You dont need high temp paint for the vavle cover as any good quality paint can withstand the temps under the hood. unless your also painting directly on the parts that gets hot.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

now for everyones suggestions.... color.... i was thinking red in there somewhere w/ som gunmetal or black.... now should i go red w/ black(gm) letters or opposite?


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> now for everyones suggestions.... color.... i was thinking red in there somewhere w/ som gunmetal or black.... now should i go red w/ black(gm) letters or opposite?


gunmetal!


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

im a little partial to red
cuz that's what i have


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

Be sure to primer it before painting. tape off the edges really good with masking/painter's tape on the parts you don't want to get painted. 

slow graceful motions back and forth, and do it in a well ventilated area unless you like the smell (i do :thumbup: )


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

Once you have it off, clean that shit as good as possible, using a strong degreaser to remove any residue. Second, use a buffing wheel to really polish the cover, the best preperation=the best product. Use a high temp paint, but also use self etching primer, or something that will bond to the surface (less chance of the paint chipping off. 

Black looks best, but painting the raised letters will be tricky. Again, take lots of time, patience is neccesary in doing clean work. Good luck!

Also when you take it off, remember you will HAVE to replace your valve cover gasket, otherwise, you'll start leaking oil. Removing the tension (screws) ruins the gasket, so it's a must to replace it. Should be around 20 bucks or so.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

heres a tip for the letters get the paint you wnat for the letters just spray over the letters (you dont have to do the whole cover) let it dry then get masking tape and a razor, put the tape over the letters then cut around the letters so the tape stays on top then paint the rest of the vc once you done take off the tape and the letters are a different color :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

take it off if you're gonna paint the entire thing. You'll need a new VC gasket when you put it back on.

IMO, I would get a paint brush and brush it on. It'll take about 3-4 coats either way before it shows up good.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh yea, and make each coat EXTREMELY light and let it dry well between each coat.

few thick coats = dripping
many thin coats = even


----------



## sinful_joey (Jul 22, 2004)

remove the valve cover.. then use the aircraft paint remover you can buy at any autoparts store(wear gloves)... then scuff it up with a fine grit sand paper... not too fine maybe like a 600 wet sand... then clean it off with 3M wax and grease remover (only the surface u wanna paint) this is to remove any grease and dirt that would make the paint lift... the let sit ad air-dry
... now its ready for paint... i would buy a new valve cover gasket set from the dealer... new is always best when doing a project like this one... oh yeah with that new gasket set come 4 new "o" rings and the valvecover gasket... you will need some silicon also ... i recomend *hondabond* :thumbup: ... best stuff out there... 



johnsonsRIDE said:


> so i want to paint the valve cover in my 96 200sx.... i bought all the high temp paint and everthing... anyone have any tips/cautions... and did you take it off and paint?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Here was my process on mine.

I got it sandblasted then taped off what I could. Gave it a good paint. Then when I was going around the letters I put a thin coat of vasaline around them gave them a paint then washed off the vasaline
















By the way the last zero is painted it just doesn't look that way in the pic for some reason


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

ok this is starting to get to me... so i have my red color coat and my clear coat paint.... but i can not find high temp primer/self etching high temp primer anywhere.... or gunmetal hight temp paint....

anyone have any ideas where i can get these.... and if you have done this before what was the brand of the stuff you used...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

use duplicolor or krylon iv never done this befor but i have used krylon to paint my bike many times and the stuff drys in about 10 min dont use rustolium takes wayyyyyyyyyyyy to long to dry over 30min but rustolium does make a high temp primer go to walmart its black and will have a pic of a grill on it


----------

